# Give me a few brands to go check out please!!!!



## phishphan (Oct 18, 2014)

I am in the market for a gas fireplace.  I have been going back and forth between regency and heat and Glo but i would like to look at a couple more brands...what else would you recommend me to check out in this $3200 price point area for a medium unit.   My head is spinning with 15 different manufacturers and it would be nice to narrow my search down a bit.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2014)

Regency is a good place to start. PE makes the Town and Country line with lifetime warranty. 
http://townandcountryfireplaces.net


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Oct 20, 2014)

Mendota blows away every other manufacturers P4 seasonal efficiency.  If you are going to burn the gas you may as well get some heat out of it.  They are built heavier and have a better fire.

Brad


----------



## danimal1968 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ironhorse74 said:


> Mendota blows away every other manufacturers P4 seasonal efficiency.  If you are going to burn the gas you may as well get some heat out of it.  They are built heavier and have a better fire.
> 
> Brad



Here is a link to the Canadian government's P4 database where the OP can go and search for himself.  You can search by manufacturer or by minimum/maximum effiiciency across your choice of brands, or all brands.  http://oee.nrcan.gc.ca/pml-lmp/index.cfm?action=app.search-recherche&appliance=FIREPLACE_G

That page also has a spreadsheet in Excel format that contains all of their ratings available for download.

As noted, Mendota's products generally score very well.  There are other brands that score well and may be less expensive.

You pays your money, you takes your choice.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Oct 21, 2014)

When we are talking a 10% or more increase in efficiency over the lifetime of a gas fireplace, the Mendota is way less expensive than competition.


----------



## danimal1968 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ironhorse74 said:


> When we are talking a 10% or more increase in efficiency over the lifetime of a gas fireplace, the Mendota is way less expensive than competition.



The savings that would come from having a 10 percent more efficient fireplace depend upon a lot of factors, starting with how much the fireplace is used.  If it's an hour or two a day for 2-3 days a week, the benefits from higher efficiency may be very different than if the fireplace is going to be used more often.  NG vs. propane also factors in, as does the need for heat in the room with the fireplace.  That's why I posted the link to the Enerchoice site.


----------

